# VR lens vs. AF-S DX lens.



## Chriss (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so I was planning on buying a Nikon D5000 and when I saw it on amazon, I said it came with a 18-55mm VR lens. On Google Products, however, it says it comes with an 18-55mm AF-S DX lens. What is the difference between these two? Thanks!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 9, 2010)

One has VR (Vibration reduction) and one doesn't haha. 

I am almost positive the D5000 kit lens is the VR version though.


----------



## Chriss (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh ok haha. Which one is....better?

Nevermind, that was pointless to say. Thanks though.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Chriss said:


> Ok so I was planning on buying a Nikon D5000 and when I saw it on amazon, I said it came with a 18-55mm *VR* lens. On Google Products, however, it says it comes with an 18-55mm *AF-S DX* lens. What is the difference between these two? Thanks!



Not necessarily two "different" lenses.  Whom ever put it up for sale may not have included all the acronyms in the title.

VR = Vibration Reduction (no blur because you breathe lol) It's a feature on some lenses.

AF-S = AutoFocus Servo (internal autofocus motor in the lens, since the D5000 doesn't have an in-body motor)

DX = Camera Sensor format.  DX = crop sensor, FX = full frame sensor.

18-55mm AF-S DX VR  can be one lens, or you may find it w/o the VR.  Double check with where you're buying from, usually the kit lens has VR.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Feb 10, 2010)

Does one really need the VR on such a short focal length as 18-55mm?

Either one should be fine imho, the non-VR is a great little lens for what it was designed to do, and for what it costs, especially if you be sure to get the GII version.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 10, 2010)

> Does one really need the VR on such a short focal length as 18-55mm?


Sure, why not


----------

